

Ask HN: Is there a scalable method to paying contractors by check? - Axsuul

We currently work with over 100 contractors whom we pay by check weekly. Currently we are writing checks by hand. We plan on scaling our contractors by an order of magnitude the next year or so. Can anyone recommend a scalable method or service for writing checks or paying our contractors?
======
itafroma
What you're looking for is a payroll service; they generally will handle both
regular wage earners and 1099 contractors and will do the check printing,
direct deposit, and year-end tax reporting.

We used Paychex for years to handle that type of stuff, but there are
definitely others out there that are just as good if not better.

~~~
gee_totes
On top of that, having a payroll service with direct deposit makes contractors
very happy.

I have not used Paychex, but I would advise against ADP (another payroll
company).

------
nmcfarl
There are programs that print checks with signatures already on them using
just your normal printer. VersaCheck is the one I can think of off the top of
my head.

